# Getting my first bucket...DeChaunac



## 21234rick (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I am looking for a little help.... I am getting my first bucket of fresh juice!
I am getting 5 galllons of DeChaunac from Presque Isle. I am in Erie next weekend for a wedding and will be picking it up. I have a couple of questions. I have read other post, but I just want to make sure i am on the right page.

1. When I first get the juice, it may be fermenting a little. I should add something to stop that. Right?
2. Test the must for pH, TA, and Brix and adjust as necessary.
3. Pitch my yeast and treat it just like a kit wine
Does this sound right?

Lastly,
Is MLF necessary? I have never done it and don't want to make this first project any harder than it needs to be.
Oak.... should I add some to this wine? What type?

Thanks for any help
Rick


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2010)

21234rick said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for a little help.... I am getting my first bucket of fresh juice!
> I am getting 5 galllons of DeChaunac from Presque Isle. I am in Erie next weekend for a wedding and will be picking it up. I have a couple of questions. I have read other post, but I just want to make sure i am on the right page.
> ...



1. When I first get the juice, it may be fermenting a little. I should add something to stop that. Right?

*1st bring it up to temp then add 1/2tsp meta pitch yeast 24hr later*

2. Test the must for pH, TA, and Brix and adjust as necessary.

*This is already done*

3. Pitch my yeast and treat it just like a kit wine
Does this sound right?

*I would hydrate it 1st*


----------



## wyntheef (Sep 15, 2010)

The people at P.I. are very helpful and will answer whatever questions you may have when you pick up the juice. 
I suggest writing down your q'.s and take notes when you're there so you don't forget by the time you get home.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> The people at P.I. are very helpful and will answer whatever questions you may have when you pick up the juice.
> I suggest writing down your q'.s and take notes when you're there so you don't forget by the time you get home.



Steve are you going to have to add anything to the juice for ph or acid? One other thing I was talking to thier wine maker, Chris and he said anytime anyone wants to volunteer they're welcome.


----------



## 21234rick (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I will write down the q's and ask. i have never been there, so I wasn't sure how helpful they would be.

Have any of you used PI juice in the past? How did it turn out?


----------



## wyntheef (Sep 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve are you going to have to add anything to the juice for ph or acid? One other thing I was talking to thier wine maker, Chris and he said anytime anyone wants to volunteer they're welcome.




Haven't done juice from there, so can't comment on that aspect.


----------



## KevininPa (Sep 15, 2010)

21234rick said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for a little help.... I am getting my first bucket of fresh juice!
> I am getting 5 galllons of DeChaunac from Presque Isle. I am in Erie next weekend for a wedding and will be picking it up. I have a couple of questions. I have read other post, but I just want to make sure i am on the right page.
> ...




Hi Rick,
I've made DeChaunac from Presque Isle in 07 and 09. I made it from grapes, not juice. The juice from this variety is really nice and dark though.They will tell you the juice #'s(brix,T.A.,PH) and make recommendations for any adjustments if needed. After they press their juices they add sulfites right out of the press, so you won't have to add k-meta. Make sure you bring a container as they don't come with the juice. As far as mlf. In 07, i innoculated and in 09 it went spontaneously. However i like dry red wines to 
go through mlf. I don't care for the sharp acid taste in a dry red. If you plan on adding any residual sugar, then i wouldn't do mlf. Hope this helps.

Kevin


----------



## 21234rick (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Kevin. Glad to hear that this juice will be pretty good. now i just need to decide about MLF. I am leaning towards skipping it as i have never dobe it before. 

Rick


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

21234rick said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I will write down the q's and ask. i have never been there, so I wasn't sure how helpful they would be.
> 
> Have any of you used PI juice in the past? How did it turn out?



I just returned from PI and picked up Niagara and Concord. They will give you a sheet of paper with the ph and acid and let you know what adjustments need to be taken. They'll also let you know how much sugar to add. When you stop in say hi to Kelly and debbie for me!



KevininPa said:


> Hi Rick,
> I've made DeChaunac from Presque Isle in 07 and 09. I made it from grapes, not juice. The juice from this variety is really nice and dark though.They will tell you the juice #'s(brix,T.A.,PH) and make recommendations for any adjustments if needed. After they press their juices they add sulfites right out of the press, so you won't have to add k-meta. Make sure you bring a container as they don't come with the juice. As far as mlf. In 07, i innoculated and in 09 it went spontaneously. However i like dry red wines to
> go through mlf. I don't care for the sharp acid taste in a dry red. If you plan on adding any residual sugar, then i wouldn't do mlf. Hope this helps.
> 
> Kevin



KEVIN KEVIN KEVIN!!! You kicked my *** for best of show last week in Northeast but man am I glad to see you here. How about taking a moment and going to the introductions thread and tell the folks here about yourself and what you're making. Folks this dude makes wine and a ton of it. Hopefully he'll post some pictures of his wine making area. Kevin, I hope you make it to my Wine party on the 2nd as you'll meet some of the Pgh folks from this forum along with some local ones. Again thanks for jumping in here.


----------



## 21234rick (Sep 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I just returned from PI and picked up Niagara and Concord. They will give you a sheet of paper with the ph and acid and let you know what adjustments need to be taken. They'll also let you know how much sugar to add. When you stop in say hi to Kelly and debbie for me!
> 
> 
> KEVIN KEVIN KEVIN!!! You kicked my *** for best of show last week in Northeast but man am I glad to see you here. How about taking a moment and going to the introductions thread and tell the folks here about yourself and what you're making. Folks this dude makes wine and a ton of it. Hopefully he'll post some pictures of his wine making area. Kevin, I hope you make it to my Wine party on the 2nd as you'll meet some of the Pgh folks from this forum along with some local ones. Again thanks for jumping in here.



Great. Thanks for letting me know.
Maybe I should pick up an extra bucket!

I feel honored that his first post was to help me


----------



## Chateau Joe (Sep 19, 2010)

Every DeChaunac I have ever made has been very high in acid. I would be prepared to make adjustments for that.


----------



## 21234rick (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks joe. I will be sure to double check the acid.


----------



## David Violante (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello! I’m going to be starting a DeChaunac this weekend using grapes from a local vineyard, and was wondering about which yeast you suggest and what MLF you would suggest? Rick, I’m interested in how yours is going!


----------



## Johnd (Sep 24, 2020)

This thread hasn’t been active for 10 years, nor have most of the people who participated in the conversation. Might get better responses by starting your own thread.


----------



## David Violante (Sep 24, 2020)

Holy moly... somehow I just saw the date and not the year... wow! I did post something asking about yeast for DeChaunac, but didn’t get a reply so I was just searching. Thank you John for your note. I’ll post the progress of mine in that thread.


----------



## AaronSC (Sep 24, 2020)

That's so funny -I was going to reply to OP and ask if they had something wrong since PI doesn't do DeChaunac anymore 

I did a comparison of yeasts in the 90's and one of the test grapes was DeChaunac, which I made because it was such a bargain. This information is dated and there are probably much better yeasts available now, but I assessed Lavin EC1118, Lalvin K1-V1116 and Red Star Pasteur Red. The overwhelming favorite was Pasteur Red. Things are so specialized now that Lalvin probably has a specific yeast for DeChaunac, who knows...


----------



## David Violante (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you for the comparison information~ there are certainly a lot of options. I’ll update my DeChaunac thread this weekend, I’m picking them up tomorrow. In the year 2020. LOL thank you both!


----------

